

Unicorns all around - nutanc

1. Go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store<p>2. Click the search icon(don&#x27;t enter any search term)<p>Why is that happening?
======
mari_says
It's funny.
[https://play.google.com/store/search](https://play.google.com/store/search)
behaves as
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=unicorns](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=unicorns)

------
auganov
Oh wow, I thought it was going to be "unicorn" as in "unicorn startup". What a
surprise ;D

------
GeoffreyKr
Google is just having fun :)

